# Group Seeking DM/Player(s)



## Barovan (Nov 1, 2005)

My gaming group has lost a couple of members recently and we are looking for some replacements.  Before I even talk about what we are looking for, I must warn you we are a slightly difficult group to fit into.  We are all in our thirties and older, but we will not discriminate against someone for being young.

We Play (Primarily):
D&D 3.0 and 3.5 (used to be 3.0 only but we lost one of our biggest keep 3. 0 advocates)
Conan
Spycraft 1.0 (We use this for all non-fantasy games, for example we had a Firefly game)
Call of Cthulu (rarely)
WoD (old only for now as we have not gotten around to playing the new WoD)


What we are looking for:
One or two guys/gals.
Able to play almost every Friday night, we meet weekly and try to play if at all possible
One of the two to be primarily a game master.
Both to be willing to run as when needed we do rotate the "Big Chair"

Currently we have four always-active players and one here and there player.  

One thing I realized I forgot, we play in Laurel, MD and the guy that hosts is VERY fond of hosting so we are not likely to be willing to play in other venues.


----------



## Barovan (Nov 3, 2005)

I see some views and no responses!  I hope I am not scaring anyone away with my adverstisement.  If you have questions please ask.  I just wanted whoever ask about us to relize we are a very established group, we have all been playing together for about 15 years, so we are a little stuck in our ways.


----------



## Flame_Excess (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm interested as a player and for 3.5 D&D gaming.
Can you give more details in being a difficult group ? 

AIM nick: FlameExcess


----------



## Barovan (Nov 7, 2005)

How to define us as a dificult group?

Well, two of us myself and our host have been gaming since the late 70's and pretty set in our ways. We do not have a set DM at all and in my opinion all of us have flaws in DMing.  We have two active games at once, we play two weeks one game and two weeks the other game.  We are also dificult because we have have been gaming to gether since about 91 and have had bad luck adding players, but with families and such we need to add one or two so I stepped up and began looking.

We are currently NOT play DnD 3.5.  Our current games are a Conan game and a Spycraft 1.0 game.  The next game in the works is a non-Mythos Call of Cthulu game.  I am not sure when we will have a 3.5 game again.  Two of the players really love the Conan setting and are encouraging it's continuation (sp).  We generally alternate between fantasy type games and mondern type games.

my AOLIM is bar0van, frop me a line so we can chat and maybe set up a meeting after we talk if you are interested.


----------



## attorneydc (Nov 18, 2005)

*Springfield, VA Game*

I realize you're an established group.  But I also run an established group.  I'm looking for 1-2 players to join us for a session this weekend.  We need the new folks because we're down several folks with Thanksgiving coming up.

Please e-mail me directly.

We play 3.5 ed D&D set in Greyhawk.  Even if you're more familiar with 3.0.  It's not that different.

-- Jeff
attorneydc@yahoo.com


----------



## Barovan (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry I missed your post, I got totally off track for a while there and never checked the thread.


----------



## Barovan (Dec 6, 2005)

Our need it greater now for new players/GMs.  Please ask questions if you are interested.

Here is the criteria as I see it:

One or two guys/gals.
Able to play almost every Friday night, we meet weekly and try to play if at all possible
Willingness to run as we do rotate the "Big Chair"  GM
Able to make it to Laurel, MD for games.




Systems we mostly play:
DnD 3.0/3.5 (our biggest anti 3.5 guy is leaving)
WoD  (played old, willing to play new)
Conan (Mongoose Publishing)
Call of Cthullu (no current GM)
Spycraft (Verison 1.0)



Systems We would be willing to play:
Game of Thrones
D20 Modern

sure there are more but I can not remember any right now.


Systems we do NOT like:
GURPS 



Current Games:
Spycraft -ending in a week or so
Conan - on going and shifting to new GM as my part is near over.

Upcoming Game
A game using the Cthullu engine, I am not sure the details yet as I am not the GM.
Conan game under new GM (should be about 5-7 level).


----------

